# No chuffing way....



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Are you becoming a Thrill Seeker Kev.? All the dangerous vids your posting.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You didn't see where I said


No chuffing way....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But your finding them. So guess your looking.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah of course, but that doesn't infer that 'I' am a thrill seeker.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I did my bungy jump in NZ back around the turn of the century. I did the Kawarau Bridge one...the original bungy that is 'only' 43m high!

It was an unbelievable experience I can tell you. I thought my eye balls were going to pop out of their sockets!

They weigh you before hand and can measure the elasticity of the rope so accurately that they ask if you want to stay dry; or touch the water below with your hands; or actually have a head and shoulders dip in the water!! I opted for the dry version.

I still have the video and T shirt somewhere and a framed piccy on the wall in my man cave.

Great memory.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No chuffing way here too!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I was crapping myself when standing on the edge of the platform but the adrenaline rush was off the scale when I jumped.

So yes, I'd do the swing in the OP...but persuading Mrs GMJ to do it with me might take a bit of work...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would do the swing one. Looks great. I once did an upwards bungee catapult thing strapped to a random girl from the pub on Southport pier after five pints of Stella. 

I never fancied anything strapped to my ankles though with my knees and now I'm a fat Bastud it would probably snap anyway. I wonder if they let you jump off eating a pie. It would be a good way to go.


----------

